# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  2023 Assessments. Howd you score?

## cycosis

Assessments are live on City of Calgary website. Im up nearly 25% over last years assessment.  :Frown:  Not looking forward to my property tax bill.

----------


## max_boost

Looks like the same - condo life tho

----------


## Thaco

> Looks like the same - condo life tho



my rental condo in the hood went down 1k, pretty much expected.

----------


## ercchry

Using the assessment as the single factor in determining your tax bill is not useful data, the only thing that can confirm that it’s going up is if you get a large enough sample to determine if your assessment is an outlier vs the rest of the data. That being said, the way this city budgets, going up is almost always a certainty

Edit: “only” up 10% over here  :ROFL!:

----------


## lilmira

I'm richer than I think but I'll be poorer than I know soon.

----------


## Tik-Tok

One across the street that sold for under $595g last March during peak "hawt market" is now assessed at $700g. Zero changes have been made, and I'm not even sure someone actually lives there.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2021 $432500, 2022 $469000, 2023 $518500 for me. According to the city’s calculator I’ll only owe $42 more this year, not sure I believe that…

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 2021 $432500, 2022 $469000, 2023 $518500 for me. According to the city’s calculator I’ll only owe $42 more this year, not sure I believe that…



They won't announce the rate for months, so it's useless.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> They won't announce the rate for months, so it's useless.



Not sure why they even bother posting this then: https://www.calgary.ca/property-owne...alculator.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

The city engages in deliberate and systematic obfuscation. This is no accident.

----------


## Doozer

> According to the citys calculator Ill only owe $42 more this year, not sure I believe that



That sounds right. 

According to their presentation, the delta in taxes is based on your deviation from the normal. If everyone goes up 10%, nobody's taxes change. But if everyone goes up 10% except one guy goes up 11%, that 11% pays slightly more. Something like that. 

So for those of us in the single-family dwelling, the magic number seems to be 12%. If your value went up 12%, you should pay about the same as last year. If it only went up 9%, you'll pay less and if you went up 20% you'll pay more. That may be simplified, but Darren Krause has a decent thread on it from the city's presentation today.
https://twitter.com/LiveWire_DK/stat...il1JpWztFGppgA

----------


## msommers

> I'm richer than I think but I'll be poorer than I know soon.



Ancient Scotia Proverb

----------


## 94boosted

> That sounds right. 
> 
> According to their presentation, the delta in taxes is based on your deviation from the normal. If everyone goes up 10%, nobody's taxes change. But if everyone goes up 10% except one guy goes up 11%, that 11% pays slightly more. Something like that. 
> 
> So for those of us in the single-family dwelling, the magic number seems to be 12%. If your value went up 12%, you should pay about the same as last year. If it only went up 9%, you'll pay less and if you went up 20% you'll pay more. That may be simplified, but Darren Krause has a decent thread on it from the city's presentation today.
> https://twitter.com/LiveWire_DK/stat...il1JpWztFGppgA



Isn't your actual property tax amount based on the assessed value multiplied by the tax rate? Therefore, unless they're lowering the municipal or provincial tax rate, wouldn't everyone's property tax amount go up?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Yes, and I'm pretty sure we go through this every year in the annual thread about property taxes  :ROFL!:

----------


## jabjab

My assessment went up slightly but paying less property taxes this year.

----------


## navdeep

2021 - $915,500
2022 - $1,130,000

i don't even want to see my tax bill  :Cry:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

May Gondek smile down upon you all

----------


## ercchry

> Isn't your actual property tax amount based on the assessed value multiplied by the tax rate? Therefore, unless they're lowering the municipal or provincial tax rate, wouldn't everyone's property tax amount go up?



Hypothetically speaking, the budget sets tax rate. So if the budget stays the same and all values increase then the tax rate should go down… if this holds true then the only people seeing a change in their tax amount would be the properties that are outliers from the average change in value

But in reality government spending is out of control the the budget is ever increasing… so everyone pays more YoY

----------


## max_boost

> 2021 - $915,500
> 2022 - $1,130,000
> 
> i don't even want to see my tax bill



No sweat baller  :Pimpin':

----------


## 94boosted

> Hypothetically speaking, the budget sets tax rate. So if the budget stays the same and all values increase then the tax rate should go down… if this holds true then the only people seeing a change in their tax amount would be the properties that are outliers from the average change in value
> 
> But in reality government spending is out of control the the budget is ever increasing… so everyone pays more YoY



Makes sense, thanks ercchry

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Assessment up by about 16%, according to the calculator our taxes should increase by about 6%.

----------


## Xtrema

> 2021 $432500, 2022 $469000, 2023 $518500 for me. According to the citys calculator Ill only owe $42 more this year, not sure I believe that






> *The calculator provides an estimate of your 2023 Property Tax bill, which is mailed at the end of May. Your actual bill may include factors specific to your account that may change the total amount owed.



Just an estimate, everyone get surprised Pikachu face comes May. Every damn year.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like to think I don't say the exact same things every 6 months, but in reality, I probably do. 
Key here is to either use Killy's rule #1, or live in a house well below your means, which can be accomplished with my rule #1 or his.

----------


## msommers

City assessed on July 1. We got possession on July 6.

Still higher than we paid. $40-50 filing fee to complain about it  :Bang Head:

----------


## rage2

> City assessed on July 1. We got possession on July 6.
> 
> Still higher than we paid. $40-50 filing fee to complain about it



Assessment vs what you paid has nothing to do with one another. Friend went through the same situation, all the fee can do is allow you to argue against similar homes in the neighbourhood assessments. They won't take sale prices into consideration at all. You can argue against a neighbour's assessment with similar amounts of space/upgrades as yourself if there's a difference between the numbers, and if you win, you'll fuck over your neighbor as they'll bump your neighbour's assessment for next year so you can't compare against each other since you have to argue this shit yearly.

City assessments are just an arbitrary number for determining your % share of tax revenue the city needs, and not really for actual value of homes. Like Tik-Tok says, we go over this every year around this time haha.

----------


## msommers

Fair point, thanks.

Truthfully I never paid much mind about it while in my condo because I was actually paying less tax each year  :ROFL!:

----------


## ianmcc

Assessment up 15%
Got a TIPP letter about an upcoming $12/month increase which is around 3%.
Assessment only really matters if you are buying or selling. I am neither-going on 20 years of ownership.

----------


## ercchry

Apparently if you send them a fresh appraisal that can work… but now your cost is over $500…

----------


## prae

up 20+% but still below market value so I aint complaining.

----------


## 94boosted

Up 21%, yay me.

----------


## pheoxs

Up 14%. Salty but I guess better than some in here. Will try and appeal this year though

----------


## gmc72

2022 Assessment - $582,500
2023 Assessment - $639,000

About a 9% increase (if my marth is correct).

----------


## DonJuan

Can't seem to look up my 2022 Assessment.

The calculator is fun though, if you enter your 2023 Assessment value and $1 for your 2022 Assessment it calculates "infinity"%. Which I thought was funny

----------


## ercchry

Honestdoor will have previous years, easier than logging in to the city site

----------


## gmc72

> Can't seem to look up my 2022 Assessment.
> 
> The calculator is fun though, if you enter your 2023 Assessment value and $1 for your 2022 Assessment it calculates "infinity"%. Which I thought was funny



I couldn't find it on the City website either, so I used Honestdoor.

----------


## dirtsniffer

from $600 to $680k

----------


## Tik-Tok

If you're logged in to "Secure Access", it will be in your property details report (click on Roll Number)

----------


## DonJuan

Thanks everyone!

12.8% ... Fuk

566k-697k

----------


## dirtsniffer

#marth

----------


## DonJuan

I mean a 12.8% increase in taxes.

I'm going to start taking dumps in my compost bin to save on water.

----------


## ercchry

> I mean a $12.8% increase in taxes.
> 
> I'm going to start taking dumps in my compost bin to save on water.



Wtf is that unit of measurement?  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Mainlander Metric Tonne

----------


## ExtraSlow

rodsperhogshead.gif

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I mean a $12.8% increase in taxes.
> 
> I'm going to start taking dumps in my compost bin to save on water.




my bad. that is a brutal increase!

----------


## DonJuan

> Wtf is that unit of measurement?



It's climate emergency units  :Big Grin: 

I'm so sleepy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

+8.8%

"Should have" gone up by 49% based on the insanity that was actually happening "on July 1, 2022".

The system is solid Marth.

----------


## phreezee

Up 18.3% and there's no way in hell I'd be able to sell it for the assessed value based on highest historical sold price in the area.
Will have to start looking at the appeal process.

EDIT:
My research says the city is taking the avg sold price/sqft and simply multiplying that with your square footage. 
The math checks out for my neighborhood $370/sqft, but it seems really high.

----------


## bjstare

Assessed value up ~13%. Probably a little on the high side, but still in the ballpark of what things have been selling for.

----------


## killramos

But think of how much wealth the city has generated for you with these high property values! And we have such low mill rates that living in Calgary is basically free.

/Kert

----------


## finboy

Assessed value up 11%, I really want to get outside city limits

----------


## Ukyo8

+19% single family home in Crestmont

----------


## msommers

> Up 18.3% and there's no way in hell I'd be able to sell it for the assessed value based on highest historical sold price in the area.
> Will have to start looking at the appeal process.
> 
> EDIT:
> My research says the city is taking the avg sold price/sqft and simply multiplying that with your square footage. 
> The math checks out for my neighborhood $370/sqft, but it seems really high.



A neighbour's house is up for sale, features, size and design are very, very similar to ours. Their 2022 property taxes are $4,200 vs ours at $5,000 (+$350 this year). Like wtf

----------


## arcticcat522

Up 9% on principal, up 2% on one rental, down 2% on another rental.

----------


## Buster

Things get reeeeeeaaal quiet about a new building for the Flames around this time every year

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Things get reeeeeeaaal quiet about a new building for the Flames around this time every year



I'm not convinced a majority of citizens would make any connection between those two topics.

----------


## Buster

> I'm not convinced a majority of citizens would make any connection between those two topics.



Most people are partially retarded or worse.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Most people are partially retarded or worse.



Getting C's in high school is average and by definition, half the people are below that.

That's why we are "in" a cLiMaTe EmErGeNcY¡!!1!¡!

----------


## killramos

8.1% assessed value increase. Whatever that means.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

8.8% increase, innercity NW. Not too surprised, value seems about right. Last year seemed a touch low.

----------


## Recca168

Assessed value up 33%. New-ish area. Home was built 4 years ago. Assessed value seemed low that last few years compared with neighboring hours

----------


## msommers

Our street (and neighbouring streets) are full of infills so I thought it would be pretty easy to do comparables - sq.ft for semi-detached, detached garage, furnished basements, fireplace all basically the same size -- I mean this is essentially inner city cookie cutter with different faces.

However, year built seems to sway things a lot. Assessed values range from 580 - 808, with build years from 2001 - 2014.

Given our assessment is one of the highest on the block, I'm gonna submit a claim.

----------


## bjstare

> Our street (and neighbouring streets) are full of infills so I thought it would be pretty easy to do comparables - sq.ft for semi-detached, detached garage, furnished basements, fireplace all basically the same size -- I mean this is essentially inner city cookie cutter with different faces.
> 
> However, year built seems to sway things a lot. Assessed values range from 580 - 808, with build years from 2001 - 2014.
> 
> Given our assessment is one of the highest on the block, I'm gonna submit a claim.



IIRC that’s because infills don’t age well. There’s not enough land to prop up the overall property value, and the building depreciates/ages quickly because they’re typically built with trendy styles/decor and mediocre quality.

----------


## phreezee

Submitted my appeal, here's a direct link if you guys need : https://arb.calgary.ca/eCourtPublicCarb/?q=node/416

Here's a link to the calculator to figure out your tax increase to see if it's worth appealing: https://www.calgary.ca/property-owne...alculator.html

----------


## OTown

Thx phreezee... %6.3 change to my taxes

----------


## ZeroGravity

+20% assessment value, +10% tax according to calculator for our small (<1600 sq ft) single family home.

----------


## Tik-Tok

So many people in this thread are going to be shocked when the actual tax bill appears.

----------


## ExtraSlow

leshockedface.gif is locked and loaded.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Hypothetically speaking, the budget sets tax rate. So if the budget stays the same and all values increase then the tax rate should go down if this holds true then the only people seeing a change in their tax amount would be the properties that are outliers from the average change in value
> 
> But in reality government spending is out of control the the budget is ever increasing so everyone pays more YoY



Agreed, the math is pretty simple. Govn't of Calgary says they need X dollars to settle the budget / total assessment $. 

In general, I think the 'value' we get for city taxes is pretty good considering what we pay on Income Tax (Even factoring in municipal transfers). 

Lots of ways to look at it, and even $/$1,000 assessment value vs other cities is a bit flawed.

----------


## killramos

lol. Value pretty good. 

That’s hilarious.

----------


## Nufy

Approx 15% increase from 375 to 430K...

Seems a bit much for a single year increase.

How do you appeal and what is the expected result if you win ?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How do you appeal and what is the expected result if you win ?



Expected result is that they drop it less than you hope, but jack it back up the next year so you have to appeal again.

----------


## killramos

It is way more work than that increase will cost you

----------


## 94boosted

Prior to going through the appeal, which is a $40 fee, you can always call the 'Contact Assessment' department at 403-268-2888, it's free. Check on https://maps.calgary.ca/myProperty/ and if you think your house is assessed high compared to the similar homes around yours, based on square footage, lot size, build quality etc. they will sometimes drop the assessed value for you without a formal appeal. It's worked for me in the past.

----------


## 88CRX

Has anyone ever received their assessment in the mail... and then a couple days later received an "updated" assessment with ~$30k higher value assigned? WTF CofC.

----------


## kenny

> Has anyone ever received their assessment in the mail... and then a couple days later received an "updated" assessment with ~$30k higher value assigned? WTF CofC.



Adjustment for basement development?

----------


## 88CRX

> Adjustment for basement development?



That's my assumption. 

But I received the 2 assessments like 2 or 3 days apart. The timing of it was the weird part, must have just missed or made some city cutoff date.

----------


## bjstare

> That's my assumption. 
> 
> But I received the 2 assessments like 2 or 3 days apart. The timing of it was the weird part, must have just missed or made some city cutoff date.



Just city employees doing what they do.

----------


## phreezee

> Prior to going through the appeal, which is a $40 fee, you can always call the 'Contact Assessment' department at 403-268-2888, it's free. Check on https://maps.calgary.ca/myProperty/ and if you think your house is assessed high compared to the similar homes around yours, based on square footage, lot size, build quality etc. they will sometimes drop the assessed value for you without a formal appeal. It's worked for me in the past.



Cool, I will try this the next time.

----------

